# Classic Rock Songs with Pentatonic major



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey all,

I was wondering if any of you can list any classic rock songs that can be improv'd to with the pentatonic major?

Thanks


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Beatles - Let it Be solo is all pentatonic, so you should be able to work with that one.
Neil Young - Cortez the Killer is a great jam tune that you can work pent stuff into.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

sweet home alabama
can't you see (marshall tucker)
helpless (neil young)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mama Let Him Play


----------

